# Ministry of Word and Sacrament



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 29, 2014)

Can anyone recommend online resources to defend the Ministry of Word and Sacrament as opposed to 'any man' ministry, including why a Minister is also minister of the scaraments. Thanks.


----------

